# Belastungstest



## 0xsven (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin daran interessiert einen Belastungstest mit unserer Webapplication durchzuführen. Ich habe schon ein wenig gegooglet und einiges gefunden. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Tests gemacht hat? Würde mich gerne mit demjenigen hier etwas austauschen.

Welche Test-Tools sind zu empfehlen? Worauf muss geachtet werden? etc. 

Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2009)

0xsven hat gesagt.:


> ich bin daran interessiert einen Belastungstest mit unserer Webapplication durchzuführen.



Mit (eure Webapplication testet) oder auf/für/... (eure Webapplication wird getestet)?

Gesetzt den Fall, du meinst zweiteres (wovon ich einfach mal ausgehe):

Für so etwas gibt es diverse Tools. Kosten auch ne Stange Geld. Kostenlos ist da der JMeter. Ist dafür halt auch nicht so mächtig wie Lasttesttools, die Kosten im sechsstelligen Bereich verursachen.


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

Noch nicht so ganz fit The_S? Hol dir erstmal einen Kaffee


----------



## 0xsven (25. Nov 2009)

richtig geraten - ich möchte die webapp testen wieviel belastung sie aushält - sorry für die zweideutige ausdrucksweise

es handelt sich auch um keine große webapp, da greifen wohl 5 - 20 user gleichzeitig drauf zu, aber mich würde interessieren, wieviel sie maximal aushält.


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2009)

Sempah hat gesagt.:


> Noch nicht so ganz fit The_S? Hol dir erstmal einen Kaffee



äh ... warum? Werden Sie konkreter, werter Sempah ...


----------



## mmeyer1987 (25. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

Ich verwende BadBoy im Zusammenhang mit JMeter! Mit BadBoy zeichne ich Scripte auf, die ich dann nach JMeter exportiere, ausführe, und die Ergebnisse auswerte.

Klappt eigentlich ganz gut!

Grüße!


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2009)

0xsven hat gesagt.:


> es handelt sich auch um keine große webapp, da greifen wohl 5 - 20 user gleichzeitig drauf zu, aber mich würde interessieren, wieviel sie maximal aushält.



Dafür sollte JMeter ausreichen  .


----------



## Sempah (25. Nov 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> äh ... warum? Werden Sie konkreter, werter Sempah ...



Okay könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich noch nicht ganz wach war 
Musste deinen Beitrag 2 mal durchlesen ^^


----------



## HLX (25. Nov 2009)

Habe mal hiermit gearbeitet. Nicht kostenlos aber gut:
WAPT

Weiß allerdings nicht ob es AJAX-fähig ist (falls das relevant ist).


----------

